# Bunny licks his own urine? HELP!



## Amber_bojanglesss (Aug 8, 2013)

My bunny seems to pee on the ground then lick it up.. Is this ok? I'm worried he's going to get sick from it..


----------



## carlysoup (Aug 8, 2013)

Okay - I am not trying to frighten you, but is this new behavior for your bunny?

I saw my dwarf rabbit do this shortly before I found out she had liver disease from having fatty liver (she acquired it from coming from a hoarding/neglect situation), and she died not long after. 

I am *not* saying that this is going to happen to your bunny - I really can't say if it was related to what was happening to my bunny. But, you should take your rabbit to a vet if this is a new behavior for him or her. 


I see you live outside Philadelphia - I live in NE Philadelphia, and I recommend my vet, Dr. Adam Denish:

215-333-8888 7905 Bustleton Ave 
Philadelphia, PA 
19152 

He is very thorough & gentle with my bunnies & treats them often.


----------



## Watermelons (Aug 8, 2013)

Before anyone jumps on the Rush to the vet bandwagon... lets figure out whats actually happening and get more info.

Is he actually lapping it up? or just turning around and sniffing it? 
Is this happening on the floor or are you using some type of bedding or shavings?
How often is this happening?
I understand your bunny is young and a new addition to your family. How long have you had him?


----------



## Troller (Aug 8, 2013)

That's one response, let me give you the other spectrum. My Conan did the same thing when I first got him and I panicked. I asked my breeder and my vet if something was wrong and they said not to worry. He's a buck in puberty and he likes the smell and taste of his own urine. I found it odd but they also eat their own poop so what do I know. He only did it twice. So yes if your rabbit is doing it consistently there might be something he's missing in his diet or something is wrong, but otherwise it just might be your rabbit thinks they're so cool everything they do or produce is good.


----------



## Amber_bojanglesss (Aug 8, 2013)

I've had him for about 2 days now... I never had any experience with a bunny.. He sniffs it then licks it.. I have to literally pull him away from it so I can clean it up.


----------



## Amber_bojanglesss (Aug 8, 2013)

Well he only licks a little bit of it up.. I have to pull him away from it. Should I ask a vet about it?


----------



## Amber_bojanglesss (Aug 8, 2013)

He licked it up again this morning. I'm calling the vet today


----------



## JBun (Aug 8, 2013)

Since he's young, something like liver disease isn't very likely. He could just need a salt lick. Also, if he has a water bottle, you could try giving him a water dish instead. He may be having a hard time getting enough water from the bottle.


----------



## carlysoup (Aug 9, 2013)

I think Watermelons, Troller & JBun are right; Wallace seems to young to be ill. I would say follow their recommendations. I sincerely hope I didn't scare you, it was just one of those situations in hindsight where I think I should have noticed that. :sigh:


----------

